
Boiling, steaming or rinsing? Physics of the Chinese cuisine - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.09912
======
chaosbutters314
One of these again? These are very low-quality papers compared to the food
engineering journal papers you'll find that discuss more detail and even
provide better overview.

This is almost a very pop-sci geared at undergrads.

Are these meant to be published because I'm curious what journals would accept
them?

~~~
Naritai
It _is_ categorized under the title 'Pop Phyisics'...

~~~
chaosbutters314
thanks! Didn't think arXiv had that type of category

------
dekhn
This is really low quality. A lot of the explanations aren't even remotely
correct.

------
jghn
Which Chinese cuisine? There are several distinct cuisines represented by the
land mass we refer to as China

~~~
noxToken
methods of cooking in Chinese cuisine*

The abstract specifically names some scenarios which may not be readily
understood:

> _What is the difference between raw and boiled meat? What is the difference
> in the physical processes of heat transfer during steaming of dumplings and
> their cooking in boiling water? Why is it possible to cook meat stripes in a
> "hot pot" in ten seconds, while baking a turkey requires several hours?_

------
ajharrison
"row meet", "boild meat"

Are we being trolled?

